# OTA in the program guide



## RIGUY (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

I'm considering geting DISH and am concerned about the fact that OTA channels are not shown in the guide (or do not have program info attached to it). I've done some research on this subject to be sure that's the case. Am I wrong? If not, how do you all deal with that, how do you record shows with your DVR, how do you know what's on...TV Guide?? I feel like I may be missing an important piece of the puzzle here.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OTA channels are in the guide if you subscribe to analog local channels. No (or very, very few) subchannels are included.


----------



## RIGUY (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I found you post about the same subject after I posted mine...oops . Really irritates me that DISH will try to force me to pay 5 bucks a month just for guide info on 4 or 5 channels.  I guess I'll start off without the locals provided by DISH and see if any of the OTA channels encodes the info as some others have suggested.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

None of the Dish receivers read the schedule portion of PSIP, only the channel name and mapping. Without guide info, you will have to set up timers VCR style (menu, 7, create, set channel, once/weekly/M-F, start/stop times).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

PSIP is a poor implementation of channel data, that is why no one uses it.

Dish, TiVo etc all rely on services that give you more and better info.

PSIP is so irratic from station to station as to make it next to useless.


----------



## nismo (Jul 20, 2006)

Dish's HD Receivers (ViP 211, 622) do have guide info for channels it picks up OTA and highlights them in yellow. Alternatively, HD tuners (built-in or external of course) do carry guide info for HD OTA broadcasts. It seems silly for Dish to only have it available on their HD receivers.


----------

